# my female wont lay? what to do



## chrisgomez (Sep 4, 2008)

i have a 10 year old female roller that wont lay for me. Does anybody know any ways that i can get her to lay for me? she was laying the beginning of last year for me. is she to old?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*She could be out of eggs*

But 10 years is not that terribly old. I have some hens that are 11 and 12 that are still laying eggs. Pigeons can live well into their 20's and even 30's and many will reproduce well into those years.

Sooner or later, hens do run out of eggs if they live long enough but at 10 years, most hens will still be laying. You just never know.

Give her time and she may start again. 

Bill


----------

